# New UK based cruise line to start in 2010 with Marco Polo & Ocean Countess



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

A new company will be starting in January 2010, Cruise & Maritime Voyages, they will be operating two ships under charter on all-year-round ex UK cruises.

Marco Polo, currently on charter to Transocean, and Ocean Countess (ex Cunard Countess) will be offering traditional cruise itineraries out of Tilbury, Liverpool, Hull, Newcastle, Greenock, Edinburgh & Plymouth.

Further information here...

http://www.routesonline.com/news/34/travelmole-news/38431/new-ex-uk-cruise-operation-unveiled/

Passengers booked on Marco Polo for 2010 cruises with Transocean will be contacted over the next week or so and offered transfers to C&MV cruises instead.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

God forbid, are those two clunkers still operating? It's amazing what Europeans will sail on for a cheap holiday.


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

Keltic Star said:


> God forbid, are those two clunkers still operating? It's amazing what Europeans will sail on for a cheap holiday.


Not always so much a cheap holiday- more like smaller passenger numbers, ex.UK with interesting destinations. There for the cruise and meeting other passengers providing the onboard experience is of good enough quality.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Keltic Star said:


> God forbid, are those two clunkers still operating? It's amazing what Europeans will sail on for a cheap holiday.


I wouldn't call the Marco Polo cheap - it certainly wasn't when I sailed on her when she was under the Orient Lines - dunno how the cost compares nowadays though...

Mike


----------



## Capt. John Peter Briand (Sep 29, 2020)

We did two relocation trips on the Astor, uk to nz 2015 & 2017. Both most enjoyable if you like no frills cruising. Small pax numbers 350 & 500, and wonderfully efficient and friendly staff
As a retired Master, I was accorded some quite special attention. First thoughts on boarding Astor was how well built and maintained she was. Not surprising really, as she was intended to serve with SafMarine, but that didn't happen. It was sad to see the photos of her beached for scrapping in Turkey. One thing that keeps recurring in my thoughts is how Covid-19 has so utterly destroyed the careers and job opportunities for so many seafarers and how so many lives have been affected.


----------

